# Dezimalstellen limitieren (runden auf 2 Stellen)



## Patterchen (20. Nov 2005)

Hallo 
ich habe ein Probem mit einer Doublezahl. Würde diese Zahl gern in einem Textfeld darstellen. Und zwar als Eurobetrag. Daeuro nur zwei Dezmalstellen hat und diese Zahl aber tausende   würde ich die gerne abschneiden.

Hab die Methode Math.round() gefunden. Aber dan kann man keine Nachkommastelen angeben, laut meiner Lektüre.



```
double einnahmenges;

JTextField eing_2 = new JTextField();
    eing_2.setSize(100,20);
    eing_2.setLocation(260,30);
    eing_2.setText(String.valueOf(einnahmenGes));
    labelbd.add(eing_2);
```

Oder kann ich diese Zahl noch viel hübscher , am besten als Label, auf der Oberfläche darstellen???


----------



## Campino (20. Nov 2005)

Klar kannst du das als Label darstellen. Einfach statt JTextField JLabel verwenden. 

Für die Nachkommastellen kannst du mit 100 malnehmen, math.round verwenden und dann wieder durch hundert teilen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Nov 2005)

Auf zwei Stellen nach dem Komma runden...
diese Frage kam auch schon öfter. Eine schöne Lösung ist:

```
double d = 2.349; 
NumberFormat formatter = NumberFormat.getInstance(); 
formatter.setMaximumFractionDigits(2); // gerundet auf 2 Stellen nach dem Komma
label.setText(formatter.format(d));
```


----------



## André Uhres (20. Nov 2005)

```
BigDecimal d = new BigDecimal(""+2.349);
        d = d.setScale(2,BigDecimal.ROUND_HALF_UP);
        label.setText(d+"€");
```


----------

